# Hi to all cat friends



## CatMaster (Aug 18, 2008)

Hey there!

I want to say hello first to the whole forum! My name is Thomas and I live in Germany. I am a "Dad" of two nice cats named Lizzy and Trixie. Both are rescued from a shelter when they was very young and the live a beautiful life now! I have a house with a very big garden so they are outside the whole day and hunting mice... 

A few years ago I have had a cat named Spike and he was outside the whole day too. He was a perfect partner and I loved him so much. But one day he didn't come back from his tour. I've searched for weeks but without any results. So, I don't know what happened to him and that's why it is very hard for me to live with this... I miss him very and I hope he has a good place in the cat heaven now. For me it is important, that no one catched him and did him some pain or so. I hope so. God bless him! 

But my both cats give me a good feeling back and love them too... I will post a pic of them soon. 

So thank you for being here and I hope we can have some good discussions. By the way: I have a cat blog too with some interesting tips for cat owners.

Ok, enough for now! Have a nice day!

Thomas


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome, Thomas. I'm looking forward to pictures.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Thomas!  I'm so sorry about Spike  . Hope you enjoy the forum and post some pictures of Lizzy and Trixie.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

welcome. your blog looks interesting too


----------



## CatMaster (Aug 18, 2008)

Thank you for your warm welcome replies! Here is a picture of Lizzy & Trixie. Sometimes they cuddle together but sometimes it goes like roooaaaarrrrr.... :twisted: But I think they are good friends...


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Thomas! Hello and welcome.  Your kittens are so pretty. I'm so sorry about Spike. It sounds as if you had a very special bond with him, and I know you'll never forget. I'm glad you have saved two little lives. They give you much joy, I'm sure.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Very sweet looking kittens. Glad you are here.


----------



## LilRed (Jul 16, 2008)

Such a sweet pic of them cuddling!!!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Hello. Your kitties are so very sweet sleeping together. I am sorry about Spike.


----------



## talullah (May 25, 2008)

So sweet! Lovely kitties. God bless Spike where ever he is. ((hug))


----------

